
- - _pius
https://twitter.com/tqbf/status/771533037666390017
======
tptacek
I'll _actually_ write something about this. We don't have to link to a twerp.
If this spawns a thread, I'm going to feel obligated to write about it here
instead, and then I'll never write the thing I actually wanted to write.

Important context twerp:
[https://twitter.com/tqbf/status/771534191641059329](https://twitter.com/tqbf/status/771534191641059329)

~~~
_pius
I'll delete.

~~~
tptacek
You don't have to; someone else will link inevitably.

I would just hope that I would not manage to hit the top of the front page on
a dumb tweet, right?

~~~
_pius
Heh, fair point. I'll rename to something innocuous instead. :)

~~~
tptacek
Also the more I comment on this the more the flamewar detector will weight the
story down, right? RIGHT, YOU JERK?

~~~
_pius
Guaranteed, you bastard!

------
exolymph
Should rename this to "We're winding down Starfighter" or something like that.

~~~
tptacek
We could do that, or, instead, we could argue about whether we should do that
so that the ratio of comments to upvotes stays near or below 1, so that a dumb
tweet doesn't race to the top of the HN front page.

